

Ask HN: Good ways to pitch application to Linkedin/Indeed? - mohene1

I cannot find any contact information linked to anyone with Linkedin or Indeed.com. What do I do next? The application determines job hiring trends
======
ig1
If only there was some sort of professional social networking site where you
could search for people by company who were connected to you by only one or
two degrees of separation. Then you could use it to find someone suitable to
talk to.

~~~
tstegart
Ha, love it :)

mohene1, try searching LinkedIn for people who work at LinkedIn. If you want,
you can even look up the co-founder, Reid Hoffman. Maybe he answers emails :)

~~~
salemh
And JigSaw for $1 per contact (typically pretty updated), then cold call.
Attend some sponsored events, work your way up the chain, "who can I connect
with."

Email the guys who were recently acquired by LinkedIn: Rapportive, which
frequent HN.

------
AznHisoka
Here's a way: get a ton of users.

~~~
mohene1
This is answer is a great answer

